# Research Chemical Vendors...that aren't scams



## zzdubs (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been looking for a research chemical distributor (in the 2-c family) for a while now, and all i seem to find are obvious scams and/or unverifiable sources...I don't want to get ripped off...if anyone has had a positive experience with a source that is still actively manufacturing please pm me with some feedback and contact info.








"There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die."


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahhh .... No !!

Let me elaborate .... 
So you don't trust the internet sites ... and you are going to trust
a link from the internet .... provided to you from someone on a
public internet site ??

Hmmmm ....


----------



## enrico (Feb 14, 2011)

My lab ordered JWH-210 (very similar to 2-c) from researchchemicalvendor.com and we were very pleased with the product and price.


----------



## enrico (Feb 14, 2011)

You might want to call and see if they can get 2-c for you. My lab only paid something like $20 a gram for jwh-210.


----------



## Daath (Feb 14, 2011)

enrico said:


> My lab ordered JWH-210 (very similar to 2-c) from researchchemicalvendor.com and we were very pleased with the product and price.


Since when are cannabinoid antagonists the same phenethylamines?


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 14, 2011)

Finding them is simple. It took me 20 mins of casual googling to find legit sites


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 14, 2011)

enrico said:


> My lab ordered JWH-210 (very similar to 2-c) from researchchemicalvendor.com and we were very pleased with the product and price.


 LMMFAO!!!!!


----------



## BOYBILL (Oct 3, 2013)

Id like to see that i have been looking for a vendor alls i have been getting is scamed and junk i tired of the bull crap


----------



## BOYBILL (Oct 3, 2013)

People want to post shit they should post the vendors that ripped them off stop the scamers


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

BOYBILL said:


> People want to post shit they should post the vendors that ripped them off stop the scamers


There are places for that. If you want some help, make your own thread instead of bumping a 3 year old one. We don't really give sources out around here though. Maybe if you stick around and gain some reputation.


----------



## BOYBILL (Oct 3, 2013)

No thanks wasnt asking for anything iv been around a long time mostly on hip form and totse2 but one thing about me i wouldnt let nobody get scamed i would try and help this site as of what i see dont l;ook out for one another and the reason why i didnt find one yet is because i dont ask i just keep looking one day i will later dude


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Opportunist rarely succeed in their endevors..especially when it comes to getting hooked up...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

I find it funny silk road got popped and next day people are asking for vendors here..I told ya it was gonna happen!..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

Can't believe hipforums is still around! haha I hadn't logged in since '07 and still remembered my username and pass. the psychedelic area is dead as fuck now ... over 200 people viewing it but no posters


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

You remembered your name!?!..lol


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 3, 2013)

All i can tell you is when I was into RC's 5-10 years ago

I made countless orders from different places in china and india and never got ripped off , with the popuralty of RC's today Im sure the game has somewhat changed . my advice is to buy something small/cheap and see what happens , if good reorder larger amounts


----------



## Kervork (Oct 4, 2013)

Search and you will find a site devoted to discussing RC vendors. Can't remember it's name. If you find a good one which still ships to US please feel free to pm their name to me. I have a rare medical condition which requires periodic treatment with LSD and 2C-B or I suffer in extreme agony. 

Also searching under the CAS number may locate chinese vendors who will ship you a metric ton.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2013)

The troube with those sites that are discussing RC vendors is that they are usualy owned by a RC vendor them self, and censor any post they dont like

Most of the legit supplyers I have used sold manly non-psycoactive chem's


----------



## GreenSummit (Oct 4, 2013)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> All i can tell you is when I was into RC's 5-10 years ago
> 
> I made countless orders from different places in china and india and never got ripped off , with the popuralty of RC's today Im sure the game has somewhat changed . my advice is to buy something small/cheap and see what happens , if good reorder larger amounts


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## irishguy26 (Oct 4, 2013)

Boybill - I received a perfect gram of jwh-250 in the post this morning. Don't mind all the bitches on here. IM pm you the link now!! Ha


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Kervork,I suffer from the same ailment!!! Its rare these days..reality!


----------



## Impman (Oct 7, 2013)

what is the deal with JWH-250? I wikipedia it and it is just marijuana without the marijuana.... WTF? why would you be in desperate need of JWH-250? What the fuck is going on with the youth these days? Grow some god damn weed . I thought it was gonna be some opium derived shit or something addictive... jeezus crispo.... get a good drug like LSD or shrooms or something fun. god damn fake weed ... wtf man


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 7, 2013)

The synthetic cannabinoids are quite different from weed from everything I've read. So far everything I've seen has led me to stay the fuck away from them.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2013)

I will never smoke that shit! My wife and her mom got some when they went to the condo (don't ask me why when I sent her with a sack of chronic)..she said she tripped her nutz off! And in a bad way..very unpleasant..that coupled with the fact that everyone hates it,and it has withdrawls,and the youtube videos of the mentally unstable vegetable people confined to a hospital bed makes me know ill never try it..oh,and the fact I got a drawer fulla chronic at all times


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry imp..we all can't be smart little children can we? Were just old feeble brained hippies that know nothing...damn whipper snappers!


----------



## Impman (Oct 8, 2013)

Im too old for good drugs ... I just stick with Marijuana and mescaline.... ...just found a underground fluff hook up. some crazy hippy with that look in his eye. should be interesting


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Crazy hippys are just that.


----------



## Confucious (Jan 22, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> The synthetic cannabinoids are quite different from weed from everything I've read. So far everything I've seen has led me to stay the fuck away from them.


Yeah fuck the J dub, I had a friend who tried and tried to get me to smoke that shit. I qoute, " you'll get high as shit off one hit, for like 4 hours I swear." takes hit, hits the ground.


----------



## Confucious (Jan 22, 2014)

Honestly I don't know why all these young guns are into finding dirty alphabet soup off the web when they could just go find some good fungus or L. Even some good shards.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2014)

Their part of the 'instant gratification nation'...like john gotti said 'theres no parameters anymore'....


----------



## Cryptp (Oct 7, 2014)

Try CryptoChems they are a great Canadian research chemical supplier that accepts Bitcoin and litecoin as well as credit cards


----------



## dopr (Dec 8, 2014)

anyone know a good supplier of acetyl fentanyl or b-f?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Dec 8, 2014)

dopr said:


> anyone know a good supplier of acetyl fentanyl or b-f?


I would LOVE to hear the answer to this as well. 

I knew of one that had ace fent, but was nervous about ordering. was gonna bite the bullet to find that they stopped carrying it.

DOPR... ima PM you though. you might find it helpful. I dont know much about them except they seem to be legit but are quite pricey for what you get. but hey its what you want though....


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Dec 8, 2014)

oh mu bad that said B-F... thought it said B-1.

then same story for B-F as ace fent then.


----------



## Kervork (Dec 8, 2014)

Last I checked Agora had any drug ever made.


----------



## YoungB420 (Dec 10, 2014)

im looking for some legit places myself. if anybody knows of anywhere send me a PM


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kervork said:


> Last I checked Agora had any drug ever made.


Awesome! I need to get some sea urchin roe,and oiluahuasca..


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 3, 2020)

zzdubs said:


> I've been looking for a research chemical distributor (in the 2-c family) for a while now, and all i seem to find are obvious scams and/or unverifiable sources...I don't want to get ripped off...if anyone has had a positive experience with a source that is still actively manufacturing please pm me with some feedback and contact info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same as walking into a pre school and asking the kids if they know where to buy drugs.your not gonna get a answer


----------



## Etony (Apr 11, 2020)

irishguy26 said:


> Boybill - I received a perfect gram of jwh-250 in the post this morning. Don't mind all the bitches on here. IM pm you the link now!! Ha


What household products or garden products contains small amounts of JWH-250


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 11, 2020)

Etony said:


> What household products or garden products contains small amounts of JWH-250


Google


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 11, 2020)

LOL 9 yr old post ........


----------



## Etony (Apr 11, 2020)

You know anything pertaining to it


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 11, 2020)

It's S1 in the usa and that means you have to go dark to find it , But Why would you want to fuck with something so stupid is beyond me especially when there is so much cannabis out there these days, but to each there own. No judgement mate. Have fun


----------



## Etony (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok so I'm a little green when it comes to this so what's a s1.. Also if I don't know how to go dark is their a way to extract the chemical from any type of legal product sold in the USA?


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 12, 2020)

S1 is schedule 1 drug , Dark is the dark web. I wouldn't have the slightest idea mate but even if there was I'm almost positive its be a pretty complex process, sorry I cant be more help.....


----------



## Etony (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok thank you..is it possible to access the dark web with only a 4g phone and no access to an actual computer


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 12, 2020)

Etony said:


> Ok thank you..is it possible to access the dark web with only a 4g phone and no access to an actual computer


You could use google instead of asking stupid questions.


----------



## Etony (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm asking dumb fuck cause I don't know, if you only got some slick shit to say, why don't you get out your mom's basement n go walk in front of a bus


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 12, 2020)

Etony said:


> I'm asking dumb fuck cause I don't know, if you only got some slick shit to say, why don't you get out your mom's basement n go walk in front of a bus


So, use google......
Btw it’s a slab on grade, so I live in the main floor, get it right dick!


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

Impman said:


> what is the deal with JWH-250? I wikipedia it and it is just marijuana without the marijuana.... WTF? why would you be in desperate need of JWH-250? What the fuck is going on with the youth these days? Grow some god damn weed . I thought it was gonna be some opium derived shit or something addictive... jeezus crispo.... get a good drug like LSD or shrooms or something fun. god damn fake weed ... wtf man


Right


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

Impman said:


> Im too old for good drugs ... I just stick with Marijuana and mescaline.... ...just found a underground fluff hook up. some crazy hippy with that look in his eye. should be interesting


Im jealous 4real4real


----------



## bosswitdasauce950 (Jan 14, 2021)

irishguy26 said:


> Boybill - I received a perfect gram of jwh-250 in the post this morning. Don't mind all the bitches on here. IM pm you the link now!! Ha


I'm looking and have gotten scammed please help me out...???


----------

